
Commander-In-Chief Donald Trump Will Have Terrifying Powers. Thanks, Obama - doener
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/11/commander-in-chief-donald-trump-will-have-terrifying-powers-thanks-obama/
======
alistproducer2
We've been hearing security folks and constitutionalists make this argument at
least since the Patriot Act. "What happens if one day, we don't have a
sensible person as president and they still have these extraordinary (and
usually extra-constitutional) powers?"

Like most sensible things, the criticism was brushed aside so here we are.

~~~
grzm
Indeed. This has been going on for a long time.

